# Ever think about improvising your own reef?



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you ever considered dumping the free stuff you see on Craigslist? Or maybe one these 








. Taking it out in the box and putting it together on location making some simple modifications like some chain link fence on some of the openings weighing it and down it goes. Or swing sets or whatever else you can carry on your boat and sinking it?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes have thought about it. But no wayto get the reefdepictedin picture the permitted legallyin FL however...

Mark W


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone ever been caught dumping stuff? Ever heard of anyone being fined/punished for this? On that note, ever heard of anything used for a reef ever washing ashore?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (9/4/2009)*Anyone ever been caught dumping stuff? Ever heard of anyone being fined/punished for this? On that note, ever heard of anything used for a reef ever washing ashore?


Yes, yes and yes.

That does not mean I'm against it though.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've made and dumped about 15 reefs so far. Nothing that intricate though. Don't take the project on too lightly. It is work. Making the reefs is work. Handling them is tough. Getting a good day and rounding up enough people to take them out is another chore. I'm hoping for a nice payoff though. With some luck I should be able tocatch some fish on them in a couple of years.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

With the kids or without ?? Just wondering.,:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------

